
Ask HN: Any developers looking to form an agency? - camping-monitor
Hi,<p>My name is Jay and I am a software dev at a FAANG company. In the next few months I have a lot of free time and would like to start a new project. Currently I am thinking about forming a development&#x2F;consulting agency.<p>Feel free to ping me at ideavalid@icloud.com if you are interested in working on something together. Bonus points if :
- you already own a agency and need some help
- want to form an agency and already have some prospective clients<p>About me: 4 year work experience, generalist, from C#&#x2F;Java over Front End&#x2F;Javascript to Machine Learning&#x2F;Computer Vision.
======
ceekayvilla
Hi Jay, My name is Charles and I'm interested in creating an agency. What kind
of niche would you like to take on?

My specialty is in PHP & React. I reside in Kenya.

